# What is this on DDs lip and tongue??



## Lisajane73

DD has what initially looked like a cold sore on her bottom lip, but after a few days it looked like it was on her tongue too - all over the tip.

I visited the GP who disagreed that it was a cold sore and said it looked like she had either banged her lip or eaten something too hot    or that she was rubbing her tongue on her new top teeth.  I disagreed with this diagnosis as she has defintely not eaten anything too hot and to be honest it doesn't explain why it is in 2 places and appeared at different times (2 days apart) but looks the same, like blisters.

He gave me some Aciclovir cream in case it was a cold sore (and because I insisted his opinion was wrong) but the blister on her lip looks even bigger now and is not improving.
SHe is teething a lot and so all the drool on her lips/chin isn't helping.  She is also very irritable and isnt eating or sleeping well...

Any idea what  this might be and if it is a cold sore, is that likely to make her so tetchy?


----------



## Caz

Hi LisaJane, not sure if you've read this post but you're not likely to get a swift reply: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=254738.0

C~x


----------

